# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Nhận gia công cơ khí các loại, chất lượng, giá cả cạnh tranh, uy tín.

## Đặng Lý

Chào cả nhà, Xưởng mình ở Thủ Đức, hiện tại xưởng mình đang có một lượng máy móc và thiết bị còn mới bao gồm 18 máy tiện cơ, 9 máy phay ngang, 4 máy phay đứng, 2 máy mài phẳng, một máy mài tròn, hai máy phay CNC, 1 máy tiện CNC, máy đột dập và một số loại máy khác. Nay mình muốn tìm đơn hàng gia công cơ khí các loại với phương châm CHẤT LƯỢNG, UY TÍN VÀ GIÁ CẢ CẠNH TRANH. Rất mong được hợp tác lâu dài với các bạn gần xa. Bạn nào có nhu cầu xin liên hệ với mình theo địa chỉ mail : Cokhidangly@gmail.com.

----------


## HAIDANG78

Thân chào các anh em!
Hiện tại bên công ty em có dư 2 máy mài phẳng 300x600, 3 máy mài xoa bàn tròn 600. Nên em nhận gia công mài cho các chi tiết cơ khí nhỏ và vừa với số lượng lớn với 4 người công nhân phụ trách mỗi máy và có xe tải riêng vận chuyển trong  nội thành HCM, giá cả cam đoan sẽ thích hợp nhất với anh em.
Hiện tại công ty em ở khu công nghiệp Vĩnh Lộc B, đường Võ Văn Vân, Bình Chánh, HCM
Mong hợp tác với các quý công ty qua số điện thoại: 0937470437 (Đăng)
lehaidang78@gmail.com

----------

